# AMCMenu app



## digitalprinter0 (Oct 18, 2012)

What is the AMCMenu app, what does it do and can I do without it as I think it uses a lot of memory? It is in Application Support in the hidden Library. Please can anyone help?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

AMC Menu is some kind of app you installed. It is not part of OS-X... you can just delete the App if you are not using.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If that doesn't work, try this: How to kill AMCMenu process which uses my whole ram for mac os 10.8.5 macbook pro - MacRumors Forums


----------



## digitalprinter0 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks I have deleted it.


----------

